# Gator 850D with Boss V Blade



## gravelyguy (Oct 17, 2008)

Here is my snow removal setup. The Boss blade is new (replaced a JD Powertach blade). I got to try it out today and it's a beast! The gator has no trouble pushing it around.

-2008 Gator XUV 850D 
-Toro 1128
-Toro 210R
-Snow plow shovels (best I've tried!)

Enjoy


----------



## gravelyguy (Oct 17, 2008)

More............


----------



## GMCHD plower (Nov 27, 2009)

SWEET!!!!!!!! Always thought one would be good for small driveways. Do you put any ballest in?


----------



## ajbernie (Dec 30, 2010)

do you just use this for residental homes. and you do drive from site to site??


----------



## gravelyguy (Oct 17, 2008)

More...........


----------



## gravelyguy (Oct 17, 2008)

The blowers.


----------



## gravelyguy (Oct 17, 2008)

ajbernie;1216125 said:


> do you just use this for residental homes. and you do drive from site to site??


I drive it from site to site. I do all residential at this time.



> SWEET!!!!!!!! Always thought one would be good for small driveways. Do you put any ballest in?


You can see in one of my pics what I will use in the back. In the test plowing you can see I had nothing back there and I plowed in 2WD.


----------



## ajbernie (Dec 30, 2010)

gravelyguy;1216129 said:


> I drive it from site to site. I do all residential at this time.
> You can see in one of my pics what I will use in the back..


so you just do that group of houses or do you drive it on the road to goto other residental sites?


----------



## gravelyguy (Oct 17, 2008)

ajbernie;1216136 said:


> so you just do that group of houses or do you drive it on the road to goto other residental sites?


I take it on the road and do residentials around the city with it. I avoid roads over 40 MPH and I have a caution light and slow moving vehicle emblem.


----------



## Burkartsplow (Nov 1, 2007)

Does that thing have a heater? That is a great setup!!


----------



## pitrack (Sep 24, 2008)

That is awesome! Wish my drives were closer together I would try that. How fast does that thing go?


----------



## ajbernie (Dec 30, 2010)

that is awsome, thanks alot for the info.


----------



## gravelyguy (Oct 17, 2008)

Thanks guys. It goes around 30 MPH. I just got the heater and cab for it. I used to haul it on the trailer. Driving it is much faster and I will continue to do it until someone stops me. And then I'll probably try again

I have a propane heater.


----------



## Bubba plow (Feb 9, 2010)

Next time you are out at dark get some pictures of it with the lights on please.*Nice set up*


----------



## mercer_me (Sep 13, 2008)

That is an awsome set up. I like how you have all your suplies in the back. What do you plow with it? (driveways, lots, ect.)


----------



## gravelyguy (Oct 17, 2008)

I do small to medium driveways with it. 

It doesn't have lights Bubba. It may be a problem too because of the way the XT slopes over the lights.


----------



## Yooper75 (Dec 30, 2010)

gravelyguy;1216207 said:


> I do small to medium driveways with it.
> 
> It doesn't have lights Bubba. It may be a problem too because of the way the XT slopes over the lights.


Very nice set up. I saw one of these with the BOSS lights on the plow being hauled on a trailer in town.


----------



## PrimoSR (May 15, 2010)

That's awesome, are you willing to tell how much you have into that set up?


----------



## Omran (Oct 10, 2009)

That is very smart set up, I love it


----------



## gravelyguy (Oct 17, 2008)

PrimoSR;1216233 said:


> That's awesome, are you willing to tell how much you have into that set up?


I don't remember exactly. In the neighborhood of $16000+


----------



## exmark (Apr 24, 2007)

Looks like an awesome setup. I wouldn't worry about getting pulled over as long as you keep that light on. I just about ran into the back of a bobcat the other night. My shoveler spotted it and told me I need to get over and we couldn't tell what it was until we passed along the side of it. There was no reflective sign on the back no lights on except for one of the front headlights on the right side, pretty bad.


----------



## Young Pup (Aug 13, 2004)

Very nice setup. Makes want to have one.


----------



## IA Farmer (Nov 7, 2004)

That is an awesome setup. What does it get used for in the other months?


----------



## gravelyguy (Oct 17, 2008)

RAM_ON97;1216366 said:


> That is an awesome setup. What does it get used for in the other months?


Whatever I need it for lolThumbs Up

I do a ton of mulch with it. It is so much easier than wheelbarrows and a yard of mulch goes farther when you're spreading it with a scoop shovel instead of dumping it.


----------



## DeereFarmer (Dec 12, 2005)

Nice set up. Looks great.


----------



## Plow man Foster (Dec 10, 2010)

Man Thats TIGHT! I need one! you could get an electric cab heater also but thats just one more thing one its tiny battery! 

No offense but the light on the top just kills it! lol 
Should get some after market strobes for the back!


----------



## flatlander42 (Oct 22, 2008)

If you are driving that down the road...I'd say you need a better "warning" light.....That one you have is nothing safe.

Spend the 70 bucks on a nice beacon.

I love the setup tho! 

Do you have any plowing videos?

*I didn't see the post above about the light...sorry to repeat it.


----------



## trtotallawn (Jan 16, 2009)

Were you haveing troubles with the power tach blade we have one o the front of our gator and it seems to have promblems with the lift pistion and takes forever to lift up


----------



## SnowMatt13 (Jan 8, 2003)

That is one nice set-up.Thumbs Up


----------



## gravelyguy (Oct 17, 2008)

trtotallawn;1216407 said:


> Were you haveing troubles with the power tach blade we have one o the front of our gator and it seems to have promblems with the lift pistion and takes forever to lift up


I started replacing quite a few parts on the Powertach including the lift cylinder like you're talking about. It was always slow. That's the way it's designed.

Just a tip for you, do NOT get the parts through JD. Get them directly through Powertach/Brinly and it will save you a ton of money.


----------



## gravelyguy (Oct 17, 2008)

Plow man Foster;1216398 said:


> Man Thats TIGHT! I need one! you could get an electric cab heater also but thats just one more thing one its tiny battery!
> 
> No offense but the light on the top just kills it! lol
> Should get some after market strobes for the back!


No matter what kind of lights I put on it, it's not street legal so it really doesn't matter. Even without the light it is plenty visible, it has running, brake, and turnsignals just like a car. I don't take it down the interstate.

I only added that light so that I have additional ammo if I was to ever get stopped. It's no different than the farmers, city workers, Purdue university grounds guys etc. They all drive down the same roads.

I hate it that around here mopeds are legal without a license plate or insurance, but I can't legally drive a Gator with seatbelts and a roll cage.


----------



## Plow man Foster (Dec 10, 2010)

gravelyguy;1216444 said:


> No matter what kind of lights I put on it, it's not street legal so it really doesn't matter. Even without the light it is plenty visible, it has running, brake, and turnsignals just like a car. I don't take it down the interstate.
> 
> I only added that light so that I have additional ammo if I was to ever get stopped. It's no different than the farmers, city workers, Purdue university grounds guys etc. They all drive down the same roads.
> 
> I hate it that around here mopeds are legal without a license plate or insurance, but I can't legally drive a Gator with seatbelts and a roll cage.


haha thats stupid! i assume its because of the suck low speed because you can drive one around here just not on highways and short distances..... i know my neighbor takes his souped up golf car to the ice cream shop in the summer..... no problems


----------



## allstarlawncare (Jan 7, 2010)

If I remember right from lawnsite dont you have an f250? Why do you not use that to plow with?


----------



## gravelyguy (Oct 17, 2008)

allstarlawncare;1216486 said:


> If I remember right from lawnsite dont you have an f250? Why do you not use that to plow with?


I have a 2009 and a 2011 F250. I've considered putting a plow on one, but the gator really fits my needs fine. I don't do large areas, I really don't like doing snow removal at all lol.


----------



## Bubba plow (Feb 9, 2010)

Bubba plow;1216178 said:


> Next time you are out at dark get some pictures of it with the lights on please.*Nice set up*





gravelyguy;1216207 said:


> It doesn't have lights Bubba. It may be a problem too because of the way the XT slopes over the lights.


That's what I was wondering if they would be OK over the blade.


----------



## dmax08 (Aug 16, 2007)

Pretty cool.. looks like fun


----------



## KMBertog (Sep 9, 2010)

that thing would be awesome to plow with! wish i had one just like it


----------



## Drew2010 (Jan 26, 2008)

oh i want it. im showing my boss... theyve got an arctic cat prowler thats beggin for a plow.

and as far as driving it down the road... who cares. I drive my quad all over when its snowing. I have a pretty good single rotator light on the back rack... I live about 4 blocks from the Mississippi river in NW Illinois and I drove mine over the hwy 136 bridge to get gas over in Iowa just the other day (gas stations in my town have all ethanol blends) .... got a few looks from oncoming traffic but oh well.

So driving these types of things on the road is no big deal. I mean I drive from state to state. lol


----------



## Jelinek61 (Mar 16, 2009)

Very nice, one of those plows on a polaris ranger would be perfect. 50mph with a cab and street legal package.


----------



## PlatinumService (Jan 28, 2010)

KMBertog;1216782 said:


> that thing would be awesome to plow with! wish i had one just like it


isnt that thing in your avatar about the same size? :laughing:

lol joking

i want one as well it would be a great all around site machine to replace my atv for sidewalks.


----------



## gravelyguy (Oct 17, 2008)

Here is a picture next to a friends Kubota 1100. He has the fancy cab with heat and AC and it is very nice.

Just for an update, I have done a lot of plowing with the Boss through the worst storm I can remember over the last couple of weeks and the Boss has been bullet proof. I'm loving it so far.

It handled the packed down sleet and ice that we have had as good as anything.


----------



## joey7599 (Jun 27, 2010)

does your friend drive his on the road to


----------



## gravelyguy (Oct 17, 2008)

joey7599;1235687 said:


> does your friend drive his on the road to


Yes he does, probably more than me. I am trying to find out if there is any way that I can get my gator plated. I know of someone that has a license plate on a golf cart around here, and I'm trying to figure out how they did it.

I was stopped by the police the other day in the middle of blizzard like conditions. Plow trucks were the only vehicles on the road and I was stopped. The cop had trouble pulling off the shoulder after he stopped me because the snow was drifted 18" deep.

He let me go, but basically told me that I was lucky he didn't fine/tow me. I have driven by tons of other officers that did nothing, this guy was just on a power trip.


----------



## Plow man Foster (Dec 10, 2010)

gravelyguy;1235719 said:


> Yes he does, probably more than me. I am trying to find out if there is any way that I can get my gator plated. I know of someone that has a license plate on a golf cart around here, and I'm trying to figure out how they did it.
> 
> I was stopped by the police the other day in the middle of blizzard like conditions. Plow trucks were the only vehicles on the road and I was stopped. The cop had trouble pulling off the shoulder after he stopped me because the snow was drifted 18" deep.
> 
> He let me go, but basically told me that I was lucky he didn't fine/tow me. I have driven by tons of other officers that did nothing, this guy was just on a power trip.


Get it "plated" at the sec. of state......
Its like $15 i guess....
http://www.dmv.org/in-indiana/other-types-of-vehicles.php


----------



## gravelyguy (Oct 17, 2008)

Plow man Foster;1235947 said:


> Get it "plated" at the sec. of state......
> Its like $15 i guess....
> http://www.dmv.org/in-indiana/other-types-of-vehicles.php


Thank you for that. I don't think that registering it means that you can get a plate. I think there is more to it.

I tried emailing the BMV a couple of days ago with all my details and of course I got no response. I figured an email would get sent to the right person with an answer rather than trying to call and deal with someone that has no idea.


----------



## Plow man Foster (Dec 10, 2010)

gravelyguy;1235955 said:


> Thank you for that. I don't think that registering it means that you can get a plate. I think there is more to it.
> 
> I tried emailing the BMV a couple of days ago with all my details and of course I got no response. I figured an email would get sent to the right person with an answer rather than trying to call and deal with someone that has no idea.


Yeah prob. so!

Wait back to your UTV the boss plows for those dont come with the light towers?!?!?!
Does your UTV provide enough light at night for it? Or do you find yourself straining for light?


----------



## gravelyguy (Oct 17, 2008)

Plow man Foster;1235975 said:


> Yeah prob. so!
> 
> Wait back to your UTV the boss plows for those dont come with the light towers?!?!?!
> Does your UTV provide enough light at night for it? Or do you find yourself straining for light?


Nope, If I lift the blade all of the way up and put it in scoop mode, the lights shine under the blade. They will also shine out if you keep it really low, but you have to be careful for speed bumps. Some additional lights would be helpful.


----------



## Jelinek61 (Mar 16, 2009)

I really like that kubota. the cab is a life saver when its blowing really bad. I know a few guys who have plated their polaris rangers. Here is Michigan they have to have a seatbelt, turn signals/brake lights, windshield and wiper, head lights w/ high/low beams, and a license plate.


----------



## PTSolutions (Dec 8, 2007)

mount up some of those ddm tuning led lights, 40 bucks a piece and 1300lumens. guys love them, check out the strobe lighting forum for pictures as well. low draw, which is a bonus on a utv.


----------



## Plow man Foster (Dec 10, 2010)

gravelyguy;1235981 said:


> Nope, If I lift the blade all of the way up and put it in scoop mode, the lights shine under the blade. They will also shine out if you keep it really low, but you have to be careful for speed bumps. Some additional lights would be helpful.


Yeah i know what you mean!
I have a Kodiak and i cut off my original boss plow light because all they do is shake and get off focused..... Since the trucks lights are high enough it works pretty good for the most part....But if i lift the plow up all the way it covers them up so i gotta figure out how to put the lights high up on the hood somewhere without ruining the truck!

Looks like your buddy has some of the $8 on his!

But for you i've seen on northerntool has Buyer lights I have used the Regular spot lights for my salter (they are 8 bucks cant really beat them!) 
But now for like 40 bucks they have buyer LED lights which seem like they would be sweet! 
http://www.northerntool.com/shop/tools/product_200407598_200407598
$40









$8


----------



## NICHOLS LANDSCA (Sep 15, 2007)

That thing is great, makes me wonder if I should put the Rhino to work


----------

